# help



## kym3565 (Oct 20, 2013)

I am just new at this...I just got a little a few weeks ago for free from a friends daughter. I asked what kind of goat he is and how old. She said the people she got him from said he is a boer and he is about 7months. I looked up a boer and I didn't think they were black and it looks as though someone cut his ears. Could someone please tell me what I got... His name is Midnight and even though he smells soooooo bad I love him to death.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

He is lamancha. They are the breed with short ears. Is he wethered or intact? I have 2 lamancha males intact they are roughly 9 months old and their horns are much larger. I would say he is under 6 months if he is intact.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a picture from a month ago. The lamancha standing to the right in front of a stall was about 8 months old in the picture. And his twin brother is the cream colored one on the left. The little grey boy in front is a Nigerian dwarf roughly 6 months old. 
Just for fun the next picture is the pile of sweet potato tops that all my boys were eating just 4 hours before.


----------



## kym3565 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## kym3565 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you so much and is he to old to be neutered or won't that take the smell away? I spend a few minutes with him and my boyfriend can't stand the smell..lol. He knows everytime I am with midnight.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Even my 12 year old daughter said lamancha as soon as she saw the pic. Horns are not a good indicator of age, so I've found at least for under a year old. I've seen some huge horns on goats that are less than a year. Look at a pen of 20 or 30 young goats and you'll see all different sizes for the horns. Yes, he can still be neutered. I would personally take him to a vet to get it done, but that is up to you. He's a little old to be banded so he'll really need to be "cut"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If his testes can fit in a band..he can be banded... I had some pretty big boys done..its less stressful and less complication then cutting..be sure to give him a tetanus antitoxin shot before you do it...Expect him to be a baby a few days..laying down alot, he wont be a happy boy but it wont take long for him to settle back in.. It takes a while for all his stink to stop...but you can be sure next rut season he wont stink.. 


I would have a fecal done to see where his worm count is and then worm as needed, include a cocci check...both cocci, worms and tape worms can stunt growth and slow horn growth.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If he is an only goat, he might like a neutered friend! Goats do better with other goats. 
If his horns become a problem, tape tennis balls to the ends. Then he won't poke you! 
Have fun, goats are great! (Definitely get him neutered! he will be much more fun!)


----------

